# 5.9.991 On Phone At Verizon Kiosk



## ebourlet (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny. You would think we could at least get the version they demo phones in the store with.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I remember seeing something a while back though on XDA about .991, and .992 and not to flash em since they were having issues. I do not think that will be the update from what I understand.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

higher number does not necessarily mean better. probably a build specifically for display models.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

. 991 is actually a older build number. It's like 5.5.991 we are on 5.6.893. Something like that.


----------

